# Marathon Running/Endurance Athletes and Hashimoto's



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

Are there any other endurance athletes in the group that can share their experiences? I have Hashimoto's and have been on 200 mcg of synthroid for 2 years. All was fine until about 2 weeks ago when I cratered for no reason. I have been super tired with all the symptoms. At first I thought it was over training but it got very bad very fast.

I am curious if there is anything in my diet I need to change. I have read recently about a gluten free diet being beneficial. I read where eating walnuts was bad and I eat them everyday in my homemade granola. Could that be it?

I do not want to loose my identity as an athlete. I am heading back to the endocrineologist tomorrow. If anyone in the group has a similar experience and can shed light on what is going on and how long it will take to recover I will be very grateful.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Marathon Man said:


> Are there any other endurance athletes in the group that can share their experiences? I have Hashimoto's and have been on 200 mcg of synthroid for 2 years. All was fine until about 2 weeks ago when I cratered for no reason. I have been super tired with all the symptoms. At first I thought it was over training but it got very bad very fast.
> 
> I am curious if there is anything in my diet I need to change. I have read recently about a gluten free diet being beneficial. I read where eating walnuts was bad and I eat them everyday in my homemade granola. Could that be it?
> 
> I do not want to loose my identity as an athlete. I am heading back to the endocrineologist tomorrow. If anyone in the group has a similar experience and can shed light on what is going on and how long it will take to recover I will be very grateful.


Let me ask you this: "Are you taking any protein powders that may have L-Carnitine in them?" Or soy?

Both are extremely goitrogenic.

A few walnuts should not hurt anything. I have a small portion every day.

Gluten-free is good if you are allergic or intolerant of glutens. Way to easily find out is go gluten-free for 30 days.

Get endo to run your FREES and let's see where you are at.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

While not a marathoner, I am a gym rat.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Not a marathoner, but I also wonder about your diet and large amounts of exercise. I crashed after starting back up with a gym routine about 5 months ago and am still trying to get healed up.

Like Andros said, maybe your thyroid levels/needs have changed over time. I'd be getting into the endo ASAP and having things checked. Oh, and awesome idea on the powder ingredients -- never thought of that one!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Not a marathoner, but I also wonder about your diet and large amounts of exercise. I crashed after starting back up with a gym routine about 5 months ago and am still trying to get healed up.
> 
> Like Andros said, maybe your thyroid levels/needs have changed over time. I'd be getting into the endo ASAP and having things checked. Oh, and awesome idea on the powder ingredients -- never thought of that one!


Most of my learning experiences have been the hard way! Just so you know and don't feel bad.

I was unknowingly consuming great amounts of L-carnitine at one time in protein powder. It "is" used to treat hyperthyroid, believe that or not!


----------

